# News - STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl: Russische LAN-Demo zu STALKER erschienen!



## Administrator (17. März 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,571786


----------



## wasdwasd (17. März 2007)

es sind aber nur 10 dateien 0o


----------



## Camel1406 (17. März 2007)

gibt es irgend wo eine alternative mit einem Link ?
Oder wo ich alle teile mit mal bekomme


----------



## Simaryp (17. März 2007)

Kann man die jetzt nur in nem Heimnetz spielen oder auch übers Internet?


----------



## DF2 (17. März 2007)

Also es gibt einen torrent auf isohunt.com. Den habe ich auch eben galeden. Also das game auf russisch ist echt kacke. Und außerdem braucht man trotzdem für 99% der Server einen CD KEY ! Das meine ich ernst.


----------



## STF (17. März 2007)

Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die jetzt nur in nem Heimnetz spielen oder auch übers Internet?



Was bedeutet denn wohl LAN... Local Area Network.


----------



## Simaryp (17. März 2007)

STF am 17.03.2007 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber wo ist denn da der Sinn der Demo, wenn man sie nicht mal schnell mit ein paar Leuten im Internet spielen kann.


----------



## doceddy (17. März 2007)

erst heulen alle rum, als bekannt wurde, dass es keine demo geben wird, und jetzt beschwert man sich, weil es nur ne lan version ist


----------



## dumichauch-lmaa (17. März 2007)

Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 17.03.2007 10:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja schon mal was von VPN gehört?


----------



## Simaryp (17. März 2007)

dumichauch-lmaa am 17.03.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein.


----------



## Kammi87 (17. März 2007)

Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> dumichauch-lmaa am 17.03.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. was ist das.   
2. is mir hier aufgefallen, das man eingelogt sein muss um die demo zu downloaden -> LOOOOOOL
3. wollen ja alle nur wissen wie die grafik so is bei seinem eigenen rechner!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

DL funzt net. Und außerdem: Wie jetzt?! THQ sagt: "Es gibt keine Demo". Entwickler sagt: "Es kommt trotzdem eine raus!". Mir egal ob LAN oder nicht, dank VPN und anderen Tools kann man ein Netzwerk emulieren...dazu müßte man aber diese "Demo" in die Finger bekommen. Mensch, ich will doch nur wissen wie das Ding auf meinem PC läuft...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Simaryp (17. März 2007)

Kammi87 am 17.03.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man muss nur eingeloggt sein, um alles auf einmal laden zu können. nacheinander geht, aber das dauert ewig.
Außerdem wurde nur eine SP-Demo abgesagt, zu MP wurde nix bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Jaschka (17. März 2007)

Kann man da mit Hamachi über lan zoggn?


----------



## Samy32Deluxe (17. März 2007)

lol Lan Demo, was ein Quatsch. Das Teil ist wie die Stalker MP Beta nur mit ner anderen Build Nr. und auf Russisch. Da kann man sich auch die MP Beta saugen, dies dann wenigstens noch auf Englisch.


----------



## Micromac (17. März 2007)

Sobald ich das Teil habe kommt es bei uns auf den FTP


----------



## Samy32Deluxe (17. März 2007)

Jaschka am 17.03.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da mit Hamachi über lan zoggn?



mit der MP Beta ja, kA ob mit der auch aber ich denke mal schon


----------



## luigiGT2 (17. März 2007)

Micromac am 17.03.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich das Teil habe kommt es bei uns auf den FTP



Das fände ich super!  
Auf dem verlinkten FTP-Server lade ich mit durchschnittlich 11Kbyte/s, naja, das dauert mir dann doch etwas zu lange.

Aber mir geht es bei der Demo auch vorwiegend darum, um zu sehen, wie es auf meinem Pc läuft! 

Gruß


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

Hab hier noch was aufm GSC-Forum aufgegriffen.. Ne Art Nebenmirror...

1. http://www.sendspace.com/file/2bt05m
2. http://www.sendspace.com/file/nzdi27
3. http://www.sendspace.com/file/bgul46
4. http://www.sendspace.com/file/0d6aam
5. http://www.sendspace.com/file/hqtguj
6. http://www.sendspace.com/file/pzks9i
7. http://www.sendspace.com/file/iwzuz1
8. http://www.sendspace.com/file/7f3uyd
9. http://www.sendspace.com/file/xrvwnk
10. http://www.sendspace.com/file/i3r3uc


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (17. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier noch was aufm GSC-Forum aufgegriffen.. Ne Art Nebenmirror...
> 
> 1. http://www.sendspace.com/file/2bt05m
> 2. http://www.sendspace.com/file/nzdi27
> ...



Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich vernünftigem DL-Mirror?

Komisch, dass es auf den Herstellerseiten nie Downloadmöglichkeiten gibt. 

__
Jan


----------



## MICHI123 (17. März 2007)

Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> dumichauch-lmaa am 17.03.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virtual Private Network

du simulierst übers internet mit nem Programm wie zB Hamachi ein Lokales Netzwerk und kannst dann Spiele übers Netz spielen die nur im LAN gehen würden.


----------



## Simaryp (17. März 2007)

Kann ich das mit Hamavchi dann auch mit der englischen beta machen?
Denn da versteh ich die sprache und der download geht schneller


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

JapanPowerUSA83 am 17.03.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> naturian am 17.03.2007 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab noch nix weiter gesichtet, ärgert aber auch immer mit den pages.. nur ein mirror, an dem man nur ein file ziehen darf.. bin eh gleich fertig..


----------



## Kirill (17. März 2007)

DF2 am 17.03.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es gibt einen torrent auf isohunt.com. Den habe ich auch eben galeden. Also das game auf russisch ist echt kacke. Und außerdem braucht man trotzdem für 99% der Server einen CD KEY ! Das meine ich ernst.



Ich kann Russisch Kann kaum das Release abwarten. Aber soll schon am 20 in den Läden stehen?!


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

Hier nochmal welche...

http://rapidshare.com/files/21430555...tup.part01.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/21432688...tup.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21434758...tup.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21438424...tup.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21436417...tup.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21440349...tup.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21442246...tup.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21444090...tup.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21448451...tup.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21447147...tup.part10.rar

und hier: http://www.floze.de/pc-games/actionspiele/stalker-shadow-of-chernobyl/download/stalker-demo/


----------



## IdealStandard (17. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal welche...
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/21430555...tup.part01.exe
> http://rapidshare.com/files/21432688...tup.part02.rar
> ...



Die RS Links funktionieren alle nicht.

Nehmt die hier:

http://rapidshare.com/files/21430555/stk-mp-setup.part01.exe
http://rapidshare.com/files/21432688/stk-mp-setup.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21434758/stk-mp-setup.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21438424/stk-mp-setup.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21436417/stk-mp-setup.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21440349/stk-mp-setup.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21442246/stk-mp-setup.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21444090/stk-mp-setup.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21448451/stk-mp-setup.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21447147/stk-mp-setup.part10.rar


----------



## Bormachine (17. März 2007)

dumichauch-lmaa am 17.03.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Simaryp am 17.03.2007 10:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, bringt aber auch nix, wenn man keinen hat der mit einem zocken will, deshalb wäre eine MP-Version, die man auch übers Internet spielen kann besser.


----------



## F3liX (17. März 2007)

Bormachine am 17.03.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bringt aber auch nix, wenn man keinen hat der mit einem zocken will,



Habe eine Hamachi-Netzwerk erstellt.
Jeder kann joinen, um das Spiel zu testen. Wenn es überhaupt geht, ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, weiß jemand genaueres?
Kann man auch mit der Beta mitspielen?


Netzwerkname: PC GAMES // S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Passwort:     pcg

Hamachi 1.0.1.5 Deutsch:
http://files.hamachi.cc/HamachiSetup-1.0.1.5-de2.exe


mfg
F3liX


----------



## lubio (17. März 2007)

F3liX am 17.03.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bormachine am 17.03.2007 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte die gleiche Idee, bin aber noch am saugen. Werd so in ner halben Stunde mal versuchen mich mit dir über Hamachi zu connecten.


----------



## doceddy (17. März 2007)

muss gelich zum geburtstag, hab mich aber schon bei euch eingeloggt und werde heute abend mit spielen


----------



## STF (17. März 2007)

F3liX am 17.03.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder kann joinen, um das Spiel zu testen. Wenn es überhaupt geht, ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, weiß jemand genaueres?
> Kann man auch mit der Beta mitspielen?



Hab grad mal Hamachi installiert. Funktioniert auch...
Aber ich hab versucht mit der MP-Beta von Stalker zu joinen, das geht nicht: "Connectin Error - Different Version"

Naja, nen Versuch war es wert. Wollte Hamachi eh mal testen, hab das nur mal bei Giga Games gesehen. Find ich cool das Tool.


----------



## F3liX (17. März 2007)

STF am 17.03.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad mal Hamachi installiert. Funktioniert auch...
> Aber ich hab versucht mit der MP-Beta von Stalker zu joinen, das geht nicht: "Connectin Error - Different Version"
> 
> Naja, nen Versuch war es wert. Wollte Hamachi eh mal testen, hab das nur mal bei Giga Games gesehen. Find ich cool das Tool.




Ja, du musst dir die russische Demo runterladen. Mit der Beta kann man anscheinend nicht connecten.


----------



## Grubby (17. März 2007)

Gibts irgendwo sowas wie ne übersetzung fürs Optionsmenü ?
Kann leider kein Russisch


----------



## F3liX (17. März 2007)

Grubby am 17.03.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts irgendwo sowas wie ne übersetzung fürs Optionsmenü ?
> Kann leider kein Russisch



Ja:

http://rs19.rapidshare.com/files/21384651/2247_English_Fix-FREEMAN.rar


----------



## vinD (17. März 2007)

hey was soll das....mir fehlen die letzten beiden packete und die schliesen das ding ... grrr
kannmir jemand die letzten beiden schicken?^^

MFG: VinD


----------



## I_N_T (17. März 2007)

Hier sind noch ein paar Links...

http://www.filemirrors.com/search.src?type=contains&file=stk&action=Find


----------



## Grubby (17. März 2007)

F3liX am 17.03.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Grubby am 17.03.2007 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke , funktioniert bestens


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

*grusel*

Tiefste Steinzeit. Ist denn niemand da draußen, der den ganzen Rotz in ein Paket stecken kann - was man mit mehr als konstanten 3,4 KB/s saugen kann. Diese Art etwas zu saugen / zu installieren grenzt ja schon arg an die gute alte Debilität. Sind Free-Ware Installpackager in der Ukraine so teuer, dass nicht einmal ein halbwegs zivilisiertes Setup auf die Beine gestellt werden kann - wie sogar bei drittklassigen Hobbymods üblich. Also wirklich, da 'krisch Plack! Grenzdebile Schnitzeljagd nach Puzzleteilen... *die schnauze voll hat*

Regards, eX!


----------



## mastersam (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *grusel*
> 
> Tiefste Steinzeit. Ist denn niemand da draußen, der den ganzen Rotz in ein Paket stecken kann - was man mit mehr als konstanten 3,4 KB/s saugen kann. Diese Art etwas zu saugen / zu installieren grenzt ja schon arg an die gute alte Debilität. Sind Free-Ware Installpackager in der Ukraine so teuer, dass nicht einmal ein halbwegs zivilisiertes Setup auf die Beine gestellt werden kann - wie sogar bei drittklassigen Hobbymods üblich. Also wirklich, da 'krisch Plack! Grenzdebile Schnitzeljagd nach Puzzleteilen... *die schnauze voll hat*
> 
> Regards, eX!



Meine Güte, das kannste aber laut sagen. Ich lad den ganzen Rotz jetzt seit 9 Uhr und komm auch nicht über 10 kb/s hinaus. Da bin ich ja schneller wenn ich mein Kurbelmodem raushole und 5 Minuten dran drehe.


----------



## CaptainArcher (17. März 2007)

Also so lange dauert das nun auch nicht...solltet versuchen alle links die hier im Fred aufgeführt sind paralell zu benutzen...hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt..hab sogar schon n bissl gespielt, läuft aber leider nicht gerade geschmeidig auf meiner alten kiste


----------



## F3liX (17. März 2007)

Da das erste Netzwerk voll ist, habe ich ein weiteres erstellt:

Netzwerkname: PC GAMES // S.T.A.L.K.E.R. #2
Passwort:           pcg

Ich bitte ein paar Leute, die gerne hosten, aus dem ersten Netzwerk auch ins zweite zu gehen, damit auch alle zusammenspielen können.

mfg
F3liX


----------



## Dumbi (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> da 'krisch Plack!


Kann mir das jemand auf Deutsch übesetzen?^^


----------



## pilzbefall (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *grusel*
> 
> Tiefste Steinzeit. Ist denn niemand da draußen, der den ganzen Rotz in ein Paket stecken kann - was man mit mehr als konstanten 3,4 KB/s saugen kann. Diese Art etwas zu saugen / zu installieren grenzt ja schon arg an die gute alte Debilität. Sind Free-Ware Installpackager in der Ukraine so teuer, dass nicht einmal ein halbwegs zivilisiertes Setup auf die Beine gestellt werden kann - wie sogar bei drittklassigen Hobbymods üblich. Also wirklich, da 'krisch Plack! Grenzdebile Schnitzeljagd nach Puzzleteilen... *die schnauze voll hat*
> 
> Regards, eX!



 kreativ selbst noch im Wutanfall. Das Wort "grenzdebil" liegt mir auch immer öfter auf der Zunge.


----------



## pilzbefall (17. März 2007)

Dumbi am 17.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist O-Ton von BigBrother-Asi "Slatko". Der mit ohne Hals.


----------



## pilzbefall (17. März 2007)

hier ein Torrent-Link:


http://torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=1100525


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

pilzbefall am 17.03.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat war der Jürschen! Net der Slatko! Ei'jentlisch 'ne normale kölsche Satz um auszudrücken, dass etwas janz besonders Scheiße ist und man deswegen zur Weißglut getrieben wird. Etwas Kultur muss sein! Und noch immer keine zivilisierten Mirror am Start...ey boar ey...^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

pilzbefall am 17.03.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der war von Jürgen ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. März 2007)

langsam weiß ich warum das Spiel Stalker heisst - man wird davon ja wirklich ständig bedrängt, belästigt und terrorisiert


----------



## Aloe183 (17. März 2007)

pilzbefall am 17.03.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein Torrent-Link:
> 
> 
> http://torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=1100525




Die Torrent-File ist aber nur eine Datei (stk-mp-setup.exe). Braucht man nicht 10/11 Dateien, oder verstehe ich da jetzt etwas falsch?


----------



## Payne-01 (17. März 2007)

Kann hier mal jemand ne Anleitung reinstellen wie ich über das VPN spielen kann. hab nämlich kein Plan


----------



## Apokalypso (17. März 2007)

Aloe183 am 17.03.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> pilzbefall am 17.03.2007 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schätze dat is die build 2945 mp beta version.... aber nich die russische "demo"
(die übrigens auch über hamachi ohne key im lan funzt!!)


----------



## pleX (17. März 2007)

ich komm net klar... weiß garnicht wie ich ins spiel komme oder lan anwähle...
russich


----------



## STF (17. März 2007)

mastersam am 17.03.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, hab grad nochmal bei den verlinkten Filemirrors (ein paar Seiten zuvor...) geschaut: 

ftp.bih.net.ba	stk-mp-setup.exe	448.74M	Search	03/17/2007
ftp://ftp.bih.net.ba/pub/ga/beta/stk-mp-setup.exe

Ich hoffe das ist die richtige Version!   
Die lädt bei mir grad mit 233 KB/sek.


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

könnte einer von denen, die im hamachi drin sind, mal einen server aufmachen? hatte jetzt für ne weile einen, allerdings steigt der ping bei 4 leute auf über 150


----------



## waynefront (17. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte einer von denen, die im hamachi drin sind, mal einen server aufmachen? hatte jetzt für ne weile einen, allerdings steigt der ping bei 4 leute auf über 150



Wie findet mal die Server, sehe leider nur die Internetserver. Bestimmt von der Beta. Aber Netzwerkserver sehe ich nicht. ???? Was mach ich falsch??


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

STF am 17.03.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ftp.bih.net.ba	stk-mp-setup.exe	448.74M	Search	03/17/2007
> ftp://ftp.bih.net.ba/pub/ga/beta/stk-mp-setup.exe
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist die richtige Version!
> Die lädt bei mir grad mit 233 KB/sek.


Die Firma dankt! *küsschen*  
600 KB/s   

Regards, eX!


----------



## STF (17. März 2007)

waynefront am 17.03.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> naturian am 17.03.2007 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu muss der Host online sein. Was gerade wohl nicht der Fall ist.
Schlagt mich nicht wenn ich falsch liege...  

Ich hatte gerade das Problem mit Hamachi, das es einfach offline gegangen ist als ich mal 5min afk war. Dabei wurde die Verbindung auch beim Internet unterbrochen und mein Download somit auch.   
Wie muss ich Hamachi konfigurieren dass das Problem nicht mehr auftritt?  


@ eX: kein Ding, hoffen wir mal dass es die richtige Datei ist...  

Btw, Stalker-Test in der PCA:
http://forum.v5g.de/showthread.php?t=7894


----------



## Chemenu (17. März 2007)

Grubby am 17.03.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 17.03.2007 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mal jemand erklären wie das funktionieren soll?


----------



## Monstermic (17. März 2007)

Chemenu am 17.03.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Grubby am 17.03.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach den ordner "Gamedata" in den Stalkerordner einfügen. (wo auch der appdata ordner drin is) Und schon sind alle menus auf englisch.


----------



## Chemenu (17. März 2007)

Monstermic am 17.03.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 17.03.2007 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!
Wär nicht drauf gekommen dass es so einfach ist.


----------



## luigiGT2 (17. März 2007)

STF am 17.03.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Hmm, hab grad nochmal bei den verlinkten Filemirrors (ein paar Seiten zuvor...) geschaut:
> 
> ftp.bih.net.ba	stk-mp-setup.exe	448.74M	Search	03/17/2007
> ...



Danke für den Link! Damit wars bei mir in ca. 35 Minuten auf dem Rechner - mit einem gewissen anderen Server hatte ich in 3 Stunden 35% geschafft.

Bin mal gespannt wie, bzw. ob es läuft! 
Man sieht sich in der Zone   

Gruß


----------



## STF (17. März 2007)

luigiGT2 am 17.03.2007 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 17.03.2007 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also für mich sieht das aus wie die falsche MP-Beta die es mal Fileplanet gab und die dann zurückgezogen bzw. upgedatet wurde...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

luigiGT2 am 17.03.2007 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 17.03.2007 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Version ist sogar auf englisch. K.A. wer wie was gecrackt hat, fest steht, dass das Spiel (bezogen auf die beiden Maps) eine optische und leistungsmäßige Totalgurke ist. Zunächst war ich mal ganz freundlich und habe auf 1024x768 und mittleren Details mit HDR gespielt. Resultat waren etwa 40 - 60 FPS...auf einer total leeren und imho sehr hässlichen Karte. Auf 1280x1024, maximalen Details und HDR sieht das Ding wenigstens annehmbar aus, läuft aber grausam. 15 FPS auf einer leeren Karte, die kaum größer ist als eine Fan-CSS-Map, aber merklich schlechter aussieht? Nun. Wenn eine leere MP-Map schon so grausam läuft, dann will ich nicht wissen wie die Vollversion mit KI und größeren Abschnitten ruckelt. Das Movement ist hinnehmbar, aber nicht mehr. Die Waffensounds sowie die Partikeleffekte sind imho ebenfalls sehr schwach, verglichen mit gängigen Spielen auf der Source-Engine. Optisch daher bei mir glatt durchgefallen, von der Performance her ebenso. Bleibt daher definitiv im Regal.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kirill (17. März 2007)

Dumbi am 17.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich gerne machen habe die Demo aber noch nicht gans.


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. März 2007)

Kirill am 17.03.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha..........da scheiden sich die Geister.
Nur gut das wir Ossis Russisch in der Schule hatten.Hehe..........
Zu irgendwas muss es ja gut gewesen sein.


----------



## quintus2 (17. März 2007)

Kirill am 17.03.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da krisch Plack ist im Ruhrgebiet sehr verbreitet . ^^


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> luigiGT2 am 17.03.2007 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldige, aber was laberst du da für einen Mist.. Selbst ich mit meinem 2200+, 1,5 gb ram und meiner 9800 pro kann auch hoch spielen und es ruckelt nix wenn ich mit mehrere spiele... Die Waffensounds sind bei mir absolut nicht schrecklich und die Enginge stimmt auch...


----------



## fiumpf (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Optisch daher bei mir glatt durchgefallen, von der Performance her ebenso. Bleibt daher definitiv im Regal.



Kann ich nur zustimmen, hätt ich echt mehr erwartet.
Das Einzige was gut aussieht ist der Effekt wenn es blitzt. Ok, die Grafik ist annehmbar - mehr aber auch nicht.

Zur Performance:
Mit meinem System (siehe Gamerprofil) habe ich mit maximalen Details in 1280x1024 zwischen 15 und 30 fps, wobei es sich meist bei ~22 einpendelt. Wie Ex schon sagte: So wenig fps auf einer leeren, kleinen Karte. Wenn dann noch die KI und ein kompletter Single-Player-Level dazukommt..... Ich schätz mal dass ich dann mit 10 fps dabei bin.
Die Sounds......sind die schlechtesten was ich in letzter Zeit gehört habe!


THQ wusste schon, warum sie keine Single-Player-Demo veröffentlichen. Ich werd Stalker nicht kaufen.


----------



## fiumpf (17. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst ich mit meinem 2200+, 1,5 gb ram und meiner 9800 pro kann auch hoch spielen



Alles auf hoch bei 800x600??? 

Ich hab bei 1280x1024 alles auf Maximum und es laufen maximal 30fps; wobei die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit noch deutlich geringer ist....


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

fiumpf am 17.03.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> naturian am 17.03.2007 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm nein? 1280x1024? Ohne AA natürlich...


----------



## fiumpf (17. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 17.03.2007 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt sag nicht dass du bei 1280x1024 mit allen Details (ohne AA natürlich    ) ein ruckelfreies Spiel hast mit ner 9800Pro.....


----------



## Guallamalla (17. März 2007)

fiumpf am 17.03.2007 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> naturian am 17.03.2007 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas gab es schon. Kann sein, dass hier einige Shadereffekte nicht dargestellt werden können, weil die Karte keine 3.0 Shader hat und das Spiel somit schneller läuft. Gab es schon alles und würde mich hier nicht wundern.

Edit: Hier schreiben Leute von HDR, was eine 9800 Pro schon mal nicht darstellen kann. Das bringt schon mindestens 50% frames, diese Erfahrung habe ich jedenfalls schon in anderen Spielen gemacht.


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

fiumpf am 17.03.2007 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> naturian am 17.03.2007 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sagte auf Qualitätseinstellung hoch... Zudem alles, außer AA, was ich hochstellen kann, hab ich auf hoch gestellt...

http://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xr3da2007031718521659rw7.jpg

http://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xr3da2007031718501733wp4.jpg



> Sowas gab es schon. Kann sein, dass hier einige Shadereffekte nicht dargestellt werden können, weil die Karte keine 3.0 Shader hat und das Spiel somit schneller läuft. Gab es schon alles und würde mich hier nicht wundern.



Daran mag es vielleicht liegen..


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

fiumpf am 17.03.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich möchte noch die Motion-Sickness hinzufügen. Das Bild wankt sehr bedrohlich beim stolzen marschieren durch die genialen Grafikwelten.   

Scheinbar haben die Entwickler auch dezent Waffensounds und Geräusche der Nachladeanimationen von CS1.6 geklaut. Die MP5 hat imho das identische Geräusch wie die Glock bei CS1.6, wenn ein neues Mag in die Waffe geschoben wird. Bei vielen Waffen ist die Animation ebenfalls "lautlos". Da zieht die Hand den Verschluss zurück, doch es kommt kein Geräusch. Schlampig. Die Nachladeanimationen der P8 / P99 sind ganz nett, aber die Sounds sind scheiße / falsch getimed. Selbes gilt für die Schussgeräusche. Bei CSS / DoD / ArmA / Raven Shield geht dank Audigy Soundkarte und ordentlichem 2.1 Boxensystem bei jedem Schuß die Welt unter, hier hört es sich eher so an, als würden 2 Körper gelangweilt beim Sex gegeneinander klatschen. *patsch* *patsch* *patsch*  

Besonders die Pistolen hören sich alle extrem schwach an. Kennt noch einer Matto4? Die tolle FC-Mod? Da gibt es auch eine P99 mit geiler Nachladeanimation und fetten Schussgeräuschen, welche Dank Bass und guter Qualität so richtig die Hütte rocken...aber hier?

Alda?! Was ist das für ein Gemüseding! Sogar die Waffen aus "Code of Honor" haben knackigere Schussgeräusche (bessere Qualität, Bass, Druck), dabei kostet das Game nur 9,99 €. Wenn schon Shooter, dann bitte auch mit entsprechenden Sounds, geilen Nachladeanimationen, und richtigem "Feeling". Mehr als 6 Jahre Entwicklung und am Ende so etwas...

Zur Performance: Habe noch etwas an den Settings rumgespielt und CSS als Vergleich genommen. Die Karte "Militia" mit HDR läuft bei mir auf 1280x1024, 8xAF, 4xAA und allen Details mit 50 - 70 FPS. Diese Schienenmap bei Stalker hingegen mit 15 FPS. Die XRAY-Engine kannste in die Tonne treten. Dabei sollte der Titel mal mit 700 MHz CPU und Riva TNT2 laufen...lol.

Naja, genug gebasht. Das Technik setze ich gleich mit Dreck unter dem Fingernagel. Muss ich eben weiter auf White Gold warten, in der Hoffnung dort etwas Brauchbares vorgesetzt zu bekommen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 17.03.2007 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht liegt das mit den Waffensounds auch daran, dass es in der Realität einfach nicht so "B000M" klingt.. In der Realität hörst auch eher nur Puff Puff, bei der P99, die du als Beispiel genommen hast...


----------



## fiumpf (17. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> http://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xr3da2007031718521659rw7.jpg
> 
> http://img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xr3da2007031718501733wp4.jpg




Ok, bei mir schauts dann doch ein paar Ticken besser aus    .
Gott sei Dank, hab schon an meinem Rechner gezweifelt.....


----------



## XtAbIT (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> luigiGT2 am 17.03.2007 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist nicht die richtige Version ... ist ne alte beta das ganze.
Und davon mal abgesehen kann das Game garnicht so schlecht sein,wenn es in zwei Test´s um die 90 bekommen hat.

Hat noch jemand Quellen zur neuen DEMO? mit_new am ende??


----------



## MeisterLustig (17. März 2007)

Habe auch noch ein Netzwerk über Hamatchi offen.

Netzwerkname: PC GAMES // S.T.A.L.K.E.R. #3
Passwort: pcg

ich hoffe ich kann damit noch ein paar leuten helfen.

Mfg


PS.:

Ich hoffe da findet sich noch einer der ein Spiel hostet


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegt das mit den Waffensounds auch daran, dass es in der Realität einfach nicht so "B000M" klingt.. In der Realität hörst auch eher nur Puff Puff, bei der P99, die du als Beispiel genommen hast...


Ich habe mit P8, G36 und MG3 gefeuert und war in der Nähe als mit diesen Waffen gefeuert wurde. Da war nix mit "puff", "puff". Selbst mit dem Ohrenschutz haben sich die Dinger noch voller angehört als die Sounds aus der "Demo". Ich empfehle Raven Shield als Referenz. Dort hören sich viele Waffen sehr authentisch an, was auch damit zusammenhängen mag, dass die Schussgeräusche der Waffen "live" am Schießstand aufgenommen wurden. Die G36K und die USP hören sich wirklich (fast) so an wie die echten Vorbilder. Auch das typische “Trommelgeräusch” der MP5 wurde perfekt eingefangen. Hier vermisse ich dies jedoch gänzlich. Solche Kleinigkeiten sind essentiell für mich, damit ein Spiel Spaß macht, bzw. sich richtiges Shooterflair entfalten kann. Wenn das "Arbeitswerkzeug" im Spiel schon nicht "bockt", dann ist eben ein Teil der Atmosphäre für mich gestorben.

Regards, eX!

Edith Piaf: Vielleicht mag die (scheiß) Performance an der alten Beta liegen. Würde mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, hat wer 'nen Link zur neuen, echten, tollen, genialen Demo? Also in zusammenhängender Form, nicht in einzelnen Stückchen.


----------



## F3liX (17. März 2007)

XtAbIT am 17.03.2007 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand Quellen zur neuen DEMO? mit_new am ende??



Here:
http://www.filemirrors.com/search.src?type=contains&file=stk&action=Find


----------



## seagate1900 (17. März 2007)

*beta version downlaoden..........*

hi,leute!
leider habe ich seit heute morgen versucht die beta zu ziehen doch ich habe bis jetzt 7 von 9 rar dateien.

find ich etwas ätzend,das die nicht mal einen richtigen server zum download bereitstellen......
mal schauen ob ich heute abend es noch runter bekommen...

Hat jemand vielleicht ein anderen link wo ich es schneller runter bekomme??

danke im voraus.....


----------



## seagate1900 (17. März 2007)

F3liX am 17.03.2007 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> XtAbIT am 17.03.2007 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ich danke dir,doch leider ist die downloadrate genau so so niedrig.......(


----------



## bernder (17. März 2007)

seagate1900 am 17.03.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 17.03.2007 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



konnte hier relativ gut laden:
ftp://ftp.bih.net.ba/pub/ga/beta/stk-mp-setup.exe

aber mal ehrlich, so berauschend wie manche sagen sieht das game ja nu auch nicht aus. Ich persönlich habe auch üble Nachlader drinne. (1,5 Gb ram). 
Naja, mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## doceddy (17. März 2007)

pca hat dem spiel 89% gegeben


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

bernder am 17.03.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> konnte hier relativ gut laden:
> ftp://ftp.bih.net.ba/pub/ga/beta/stk-mp-setup.exe
> 
> aber mal ehrlich, so berauschend wie manche sagen sieht das game ja nu auch nicht aus. Ich persönlich habe auch üble Nachlader drinne. (1,5 Gb ram).
> Naja, mal sehen was daraus wird.


Ist wohl nicht die "neue Demo", sondern die erste Beta, die irgendwie buggy, alt und doof ist, und sogar nach Fisch riechen soll. Die habe ich auch gesaugt. Ist wohl nicht die aktuelle "Referenzversion".

Nachladeruckler hatte ich mit 1GB aber zum Glück keine.

Regards, eX!


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bernder am 17.03.2007 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wie is die neue "Version"? 
 aber dort ändert sich wohl an der Engine nicht mehr all zuviel, weshalb ich mal von einer schlechten Performance auch auf meinem System ausgehen würde (wenn mich das spiel interessieren würde). Grottenschlechte waffensounds stören natürlich die atmosphäre...wenn die Entwickler schon klauen warum dann nicht gleich qualitativ im großen Stil? Das russische Entwickler nicht die Möglichkeit haben alle Waffen persönlich am Schießstand auszuprobieren und Sounds aufzunehmen kann ich aber nachvollziehen   btw.....wie klingt denn ne AK im Spiel?^^


----------



## Sir-B (17. März 2007)

Ich sehe gerade, dass ihr alle Performance-Probleme habt und die Grafik schlecht sei ... Ich weiss nicht weshalb ihr sie nicht gut findet, denn ich finde die Grafik genial. Auch bei meiner lehren Karte, in der ich gerade herumwanderte war Atmosphäre vorhanden. 
Ich habe ein Laptop mit einem 2 Ghz-Prozessor, Radeon 9700er Grafikkarte mit 128 MB und Pixelshader 2.0. Dazu 1 GB Ram. Trotzdem: * Das Spiel läuft bei mir ohne zu ruckeln.*

Ich glaube, dieses Spiel werde ich mir vielleicht irgendwann mal kaufen (bin im Moment noch mit anderen beschäftigt und möchte nicht 5 Games gleichzeitig Spielen).

So, jetzt muss ich mal schauen, dass ich herausfinde, wie ich gegen Gegner antreten kann (habe ich noch nicht gemacht).


----------



## Dumbi (17. März 2007)

Sir-B am 17.03.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> * Das Spiel läuft bei mir ohne zu ruckeln.*


Und weißt du auch wieso? Eben weil die Map gänzlich leer ist. Wenn noch NPCs und Monster dazukommen, dann wird die Performance schon mal ein großes Stück langsamer.


----------



## SirSmirrr (17. März 2007)

Dumbi am 17.03.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Sir-B am 17.03.2007 20:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAS IS NE BETA;NE BETA!!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2007)

SirSmirrr am 17.03.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.03.2007 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie jetzt? Ich denke die aktuelle Demo basiert auf der final Gold?   

Oder warum sollten die erneut eine Beta "leaken", obwohl die Vollversion bereits den Goldstatus hat?

Regards, eX!


----------



## bsekranker (17. März 2007)

SirSmirrr am 17.03.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS IS NE BETA;NE BETA!!!


Normalerweise gilt: Demo ≠ Beta.


Vgl. http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=564682


----------



## STF (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> naturian am 17.03.2007 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu den Waffensounds:
Ich kenn mich mit Schiessprügeln ja nicht so aus (Zivi, hehe) , aber ich finde die Sounds jetzt auch nicht so "prall". 
So pedantisch wie eX bin ich aber jetzt nicht. *g*
Aber das ist natürlich alles Geschmacksache und es muss jeder für sich entscheiden was bei ihm  Atmo "killend" ist oder sein kann.

Hier gabs auch schon mal ne Diskussion dazu:
 Geklaute Waffensounds? 

Ich denke aber auch das da mit Sicherheit bald "bessere" Sound-Mods kommen.

Bei Matto4 bzw. FarCry muss ich eX Recht geben, die "rocken" bei einer guten Anlage richtig.  

Aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht wirklich wie realistisch sich Waffen anhören müssen.


Btw... 
Ich habe bei: http://www.worthdownloading.com/download.php?gid=291&id=10554
den *USA Mirror #1* benutzt und hatte die Demo innerhalb von ner halben Stunde gesaugt (DSL2000).


----------



## Sir-B (17. März 2007)

Ihr seid einfach zu verwöhnt   (diese, welche Sounds und Grafik scheisse finden). 
Es kommt doch schliesslich nicht nur auf die Grafik an (AoE 2 und Gothic 2 gehören zu meinen Lieblingsspielen und haben nicht die modernste Grafik).

Ist dieses Hamachi-Netzwerk die einzige Möglichkeit, die Welt mit anderen Spielern zu bevölkern (oder anders gesagt: zu spielen)? Oder geht das auch anders?


----------



## major-dutch (17. März 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte noch die Motion-Sickness hinzufügen. Das Bild wankt sehr bedrohlich beim stolzen marschieren durch die genialen Grafikwelten.


Bei mir laeuft die Karte ohne Regen relativ fluessig (auf Low - habe nur eine Graka aus dem unteren Preissegment  ), aber, Realismus schoen und gut, das Rumwackeln macht mich einfach krank (habe es allerdings nicht bis zur Uebergabe ausgereizt).

Atmosphaerisch koennte es allerdings was werden, denke ich.   --md


----------



## Sir-B (17. März 2007)

major-dutch am 17.03.2007 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Atmosphaerisch koennte es allerdings was werden, denke ich.   --md



Ich bekomme schon Angst, obwohl ich weiss, dass ich alleine bin (es keine Monster hat).


----------



## pilzbefall (17. März 2007)

beim starten krieg ich ne fatalerror-meldung.


----------



## GhostFace833 (17. März 2007)

Habe ein neues Hamachi-Netzwerk aufgemacht, 
da die anderen alle voll zu sein scheinen..

Netzwerkname: PC GAMES // S.T.A.L.K.E.R. #4
Passwort: pcg

Viel spass beim zocken! greez ghostface

[edit]
*So verbindest du zum Server:*
Zuerst wählst du Network Game.
Danach aktivierst du unter connection den Punkt "LAN" und solltest den Server sehen.

*Zur Zeit (17.3.2007 - 23:53):*
Wenn das nicht klappen sollte versuchst du es mit "direct connection" und gibst "bfpro.ath.cx:5445" ein. (Das Doppelpunkt schaffst du mit shift+ö)


----------



## SirSmirrr (17. März 2007)

bsekranker am 17.03.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> SirSmirrr am 17.03.2007 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 mmh,verstehe nicht was du mir mit dem link sagen möchtest!
das spiel hat gold status erreicht hat aber nix mit der MP hier zu tun!
und demo heißt nich gleich beta,ganz bestimmt net,eine demo ist ja schließlich ne demonstration eines spiels-soll heißen>>>demo=werbung=verbraucher hin und wech=in laden und $$$
demo=beta---ich fass es nich


----------



## franatic (17. März 2007)

pilzbefall am 17.03.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> beim starten krieg ich ne fatalerror-meldung.



hi, nur des interessehalber : was fürn system hast Du?
gruß titrox


----------



## SirSmirrr (17. März 2007)

pilzbefall am 17.03.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> beim starten krieg ich ne fatalerror-meldung.



HAHA,gleichen fehler wie ich jemacht-nich neues spiel starten,kannst nur netzwerk dattel


----------



## major-dutch (17. März 2007)

SirSmirrr am 17.03.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 17.03.2007 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso die Aufregung? Da steht doch Demo [ungleich] Beta. (Gleichheitszeichen mit einem Strich durch = ungleich)    --md


----------



## Micromac (17. März 2007)

Micromac am 17.03.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald ich das Teil habe kommt es bei uns auf den FTP



UPDATE:

Unser Mirror ist jetzt auch Online !!!!

Viel Spaß


----------



## bsekranker (17. März 2007)

SirSmirrr am 17.03.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> das spiel hat gold status erreicht hat aber nix mit der MP hier zu tun!


I.d.R. bezieht sich eine Goldmeldung auf das gesamte Spiel und nicht nur auf den SP.

Den Rest hat major-dutch ja schon korrigiert.


----------



## Sir-B (17. März 2007)

Ich glaube, mittlerweile wissen alle, dass das Spiel fertig und keine Beta ist.


----------



## Dumbi (17. März 2007)

SirSmirrr am 17.03.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 17.03.2007 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und?


----------



## XtAbIT (17. März 2007)

So hab jetzt die russische,nicht die closed beta vom ftp vorhin.
Die läuft schon ein wenig geschmeidiger,trotz meinem alten System.
Athlonxp3200 + x850 XT PE, 1GB Ram
alles auf High ausser AA und Grasschatten aus, Stalker unterstützt keine dynamische Beleuchtung + AA.
So habe ich auf der MP Map zwischen 50-65 fps.

Waffensounds sind wirklich ein wenig flach,aber die sonstigen soundeffekte machen schon ne nette Stimmung  .

Naja ich freu mich drauf


----------



## naturian (17. März 2007)

Wir sind jetzt alle auf

bfpro.ath.cx:5445

Funktioniert auch alles fein... Einfach per Direct IP


----------



## Guallamalla (17. März 2007)

Sagt mal wie findet ihr die Steuerung?

Die Mausführung finde ich zu zittrig und ungenau.
Kann man auch irgendwie sprinten? Dieses schwerfällige Stampfen mit dem dazugehörigem Sound geht mir ziemlich auf die nerven.
Was ich auch seltsam finde, ist wenn man zB auf einer Mauer steht und dann von ihr runterläuft, dass mit wie mit dem Lineal gezogen genau nach unten fällt und nicht im Bogen, wie es vielleicht realistischer wäre.

Mit der schwankenden Kameraführung habe ich allerdings keine Probleme, die ist noch zu ertragen. Bei Unreal 2 gab es damals auch, und DA war es mir auf der Nerven gegangen, aber das konnte man damals glaube ich im Menü ausschalten.

Die Performance ist meinem System entsprechend mittelmäßig, man müsste mal rausfinden, wie man einige Shader-Effekte ausschaltet. Wenn das Spiel mit einer 9800 Pro funktionniert müsste das zumindest per Konsole möglich sein, da die ja nicht die neuesten Shader verwendet.
Die Effekte der Anomalien, wo das Bild wie durch unsichtbares Wasser verzerrt wird mit den Basseinlagen finde ich allerdings schon cool, trifft genau meinen Fantasy-Geschmack!


----------



## Lestad (18. März 2007)

naturian am 17.03.2007 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind jetzt alle auf
> 
> bfpro.ath.cx:5445
> 
> Funktioniert auch alles fein... Einfach per Direct IP



ich glaub ich bin einfach zu blöd wie funktioniert es über direct ip?

meinst du direkt im spiel?

oder mit einem zusatzprogramm?

mit dem anderen programm zeigt er mir im spiel auch keine lan verbindung an zu der ich verbinen könnte   

bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STF (18. März 2007)

Guallamalla am 17.03.2007 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> man müsste mal rausfinden, wie man einige Shader-Effekte ausschaltet. Wenn das Spiel mit einer 9800 Pro funktionniert müsste das zumindest per Konsole möglich sein, da die ja nicht die neuesten Shader verwendet.


 Grafik-Tweaks
Einfach mal durchklicken... oder ich fasse mal zusammen:
http://forum.v5g.de/showpost.php?p=110712&postcount=76
http://forum.v5g.de/showpost.php?p=110838&postcount=83
http://forum.v5g.de/showpost.php?p=111606&postcount=93

Allerdings ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Guallamalla (18. März 2007)

STF am 18.03.2007 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 17.03.2007 23:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen dank!  

Das hier hört sich interessant an:

renderer renderer_r2
"r1" = DX8
"r2" = DX9

Werde ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## STF (18. März 2007)

Guallamalla am 18.03.2007 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 18.03.2007 00:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



r1 = Static Lightning (DX
r2a = Object Dynamic Lightning (DX9)
r2 = Full Dynamic Lightning (DX9)

Nochmal ein "paar", allerdings nicht nur für Grafik:
http://forum.v5g.de/showpost.php?p=107900&postcount=3
http://forum.v5g.de/showpost.php?p=107901&postcount=4


----------



## XtAbIT (18. März 2007)

hier nochmal quellen für die demo + Englische Menüs

http://rapidshare.com/files/21540265/Stalker.MP.DEMO.russian.15.03._.Eng.fix.part1.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/21544026/Stalker.MP.DEMO.russian.15.03._.Eng.fix.part2.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/21548652/Stalker.MP.DEMO.russian.15.03._.Eng.fix.part3.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/21552128/Stalker.MP.DEMO.russian.15.03._.Eng.fix.part4.rar 

http://rapidshare.com/files/21553832/Stalker.MP.DEMO.russian.15.03._.Eng.fix.part5.rar


----------



## The_Sisko (18. März 2007)

Also ich habe mir die Beta jetzt auch mal runtergeladen und muss sagen sogar auf meiner alten Krücke Pentium 4 3 Ghz, 1024 MB RAM und einer X800 SE läuft es auf 1024x768 bei Texturelevel High flüssig. In die Knie geht meine "Rakete" erst wenn ich dynamisches Licht aktiviere.


Das zeigt deutlich dass die Engine für damalige Systeme optimiert wurde und man die Shader 3.0 und ähnlichen Standard einfach noch schnell dazu geklebt hat. Wie lässt es sich sonst erklären dass manche hier mit wirklich guten Systemen Probleme haben??

Das Spiel wäre vor 2 Jahren noch 1A. Jetzt ist es nichts weiter als ein 0815 Shooter mit interessantem Setting.


----------



## WalterHeinrichs (18. März 2007)

So....diese Nacht auch fertig mit dem Runterladen und dann auf den Server des Kollegen Naturian gegangen, der hier die direkte IP gepostet hat. Danke für diese Möglichkeit.
Leider ist da heute morgen nix mehr los. Der Server ist vom Netz.

Andere Server aus der Demo selbst benötigen wohl alle einen Key.
Den hab ich nicht.

Dann las ich hier was von hamachi. Das kannte ich gar nicht. Hab ich mir besorgt und finde das Tool ganz genial. Doch der hier mal angegeben Server von gestern ist wohl voll.

Wie finde ich jetzt eine Möglichkeit noch einmal eine Runde zu spielen?

Zuerst war ich von der Grafik erschüttert, so schlecht war das. Als ich dann aber in dem russischen Menü wenigstens die Auflösung ändern konnte und der Kollege mal Wettereffekte einstellte, sah das schon ganz nett aus. Ich würde nur gerne noch intensiver an der Grafikschraube drehen, kann aber das Menü nicht entziffern.

Geruckelt hat das alles kein Stück bei mir.


----------



## BOCKY (18. März 2007)

Ich habe auch ein Hamachi Netzwerk eingerichtet um das Demo im Netz  Spielen zu können alle die wollen können sich einloggen.

Login:  PCG-S.T.A.L.K.E.R_MP_Demo
PW:  PCG


Viel spass beim Spielen


----------



## WalterHeinrichs (18. März 2007)

BOCKY am 18.03.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch ein Hamachi Netzwerk eingerichtet um das Demo im Netz  Spielen zu können alle die wollen können sich einloggen.
> 
> Login:  PCG-S.T.A.L.K.E.R_MP_Demo
> PW:  PCG
> ...




IM HAMACHIE deinen Daten eingegeben und gejoined. Ich seh 2 Leute. 
Und jetzt?   Spiel starten ? Und dann?


----------



## Jaschka (18. März 2007)

ich hab doch direkt gesagt benutzt hamachi^^


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (18. März 2007)

Kann das Spiel nicht mal starten, es kommt die Meldung, dass meine Page-Datei deaktiviert sei bzw nicht groß genug ist. Sie bräuchte 2 GB damit ich das Spiel spielen kann!

Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## WalterHeinrichs (18. März 2007)

Jaschka am 18.03.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab doch direkt gesagt benutzt hamachi^^




Du hast aber leider nicht die Frage beantwortet.
Was muss man denn tun?
Ich habe die Daten des Servers und das PW eingegeben und hab eine Liste von 10 Leuten. Aber dann ?

Wenn ich das Spiel starte, sehe ich keinen Server PCG-....
Was genau muss ich denn tun, um die Hamachi Leute zu joinen?


----------



## Bormachine (18. März 2007)

Ok, ganz toll. Hab die Demo installiert und ich kann sie auch starten. Wenn ich in das Optionsmenü gehe, geht nach ein paar Sekunden die Musik aus. Wenn ich dann ein Spiel starte freezt das Spiel. Will ich es mit dem Taskmanager beendet, stürzt der Pc ab. Ganz toll. Und dabei hab ich mich so darauf gefreut das Spiel zu zocken.


----------



## STF (18. März 2007)

WalterHeinrichs am 18.03.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde nur gerne noch intensiver an der Grafikschraube drehen, kann aber das Menü nicht entziffern.



Einige Seiten zuvor gibts eine Rar-Datei die man sich von Rapidshare downloaden kann... Ach ich such es dir nochmal:



			
				Monstermic am 17.03.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 17.03.2007 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder hier diese Datei: ftp://bfpro.ath.cx/English_Fix-FREEMAN.rar

Wie schon oben beschrieben, die geladene Rar-Datei in den Stalker-Ordner entpacken, dann solltest du die LAN-Demo auf Englisch haben.




			
				WalterHeinrichs am 18.03.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaschka am 18.03.2007 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Es gibt glaub ich z.Z. noch 3 weitere Server die auf Hamachi laufen:

Netzwerkname: PC GAMES // S.T.A.L.K.E.R. #1
Passwort: pcg

Netzwerkname: PC GAMES // S.T.A.L.K.E.R. #2
Passwort: pcg

Netzwerkname: PC GAMES // S.T.A.L.K.E.R. #3
Passwort: pcg

2. Also Hamachi starten & verbinden, Server beitreten...

3. Dann startest du die Stalker LAN-Demo, dann klickst im Spiel auf den Button "LAN" und wartest ne Sekunde, jetzt sollten eigentlich Server auftauchen die du joinen kannst.

Oder mal den Button "Direct IP" klicken und 





> bfpro.ath.cx:5445


 eingeben. 
Weiß aber nicht ob der Server noch online ist.


Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht was du falsch machst.


----------



## BOCKY (18. März 2007)

Thema Hamachi Hamachi ist ein Programm das ein Lan übers Internet simuliert als ob man in einem normalen Netzwerk wäre. Um ein spiel zu spielen muss man einfach in das spiel gegehen und einen Lan-Server suchen oder erstellen. Auf den kann man dan ganz normal beitreten 


Ich hoffe das erklärt ein paar fragen 

ZU STALKER man benötigt normalerweise keinen Key fürs Nezwerk das müsste über Lan ohne funktionieren nur fürs Internet benötigt man einen


----------



## Sir-B (18. März 2007)

Spinnt mein PC oder sind wirklich alle hier angegebenen Hamachi-Netzwerke voll?
Ich habe die Demo seit Gestern Abend und konnte bisher nur auf leeren Karten "spielen"   . Wenn die wirklich alle voll sind werde ich wohl auch noch ein Netzwerk erstellen müssen ... (mal schauen wi das geht ...  ) 

Viel Spass bei der Stalker-Demo!


----------



## FossilZ (18. März 2007)

Sir-B am 18.03.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Spinnt mein PC oder sind wirklich alle hier angegebenen Hamachi-Netzwerke voll?
> Ich habe die Demo seit Gestern Abend und konnte bisher nur auf leeren Karten "spielen"   . Wenn die wirklich alle voll sind werde ich wohl auch noch ein Netzwerk erstellen müssen ... (mal schauen wi das geht ...  )
> 
> Viel Spass bei der Stalker-Demo!


bei mir sind ebenfalls alle o.g. Server voll, bin grade auf einem mit Endung #7


----------



## Sir-B (18. März 2007)

> bei mir sind ebenfalls alle o.g. Server voll, bin grade auf einem mit Endung #7



ach so, da gibt es noch mehr ...
Gut, bin jetzt auch da (Mr. B), aber wenn ich nun die Demo starte, kommt nichts bei Lan. Wieso das? Bei euch scheint es doch zu funktionieren ...

Edit: oh jetzt gehts ...


----------



## WalterHeinrichs (18. März 2007)

Das Menü ist nun in Englisch. Damit wird es bedeutend einfacher.
Aber bei den Grafikeinstellungen gibt es nur Schieberegler. Die stell  ich alle auf Maximum. Ich hätte nur gedacht, dass man das Angaben sieht wievielfach AA oder das andere Zeugs dann ist. Aber egal. Alles auf Max läuft ruckelfrei.

Bei der LAN Geschichte wundert mich aber , dass die Server, die da unter LAN auftauchen, nicht identisch sind mit dem Namen der Server, die ich bei Hamachi eingegeben habe.


----------



## Sir-B (18. März 2007)

WalterHeinrichs am 18.03.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der LAN Geschichte wundert mich aber , dass die Server, die da unter LAN auftauchen, nicht identisch sind mit dem Namen der Server, die ich bei Hamachi eingegeben habe.



Ist doch egal, hauptsache, man kann endlich STALKER spielen!!!  
Das dumme ist nur, dass ich mich noch etwas an das Gameplay gewöhnen muss. In BF 2142 bin ich wesentlich besser als in STALKER.
Was mich wundert: ich scheine der einzige zu sein, der kein Maschienengewehr hat ... Wo sind diese blöden Dinger bloss versteckt


----------



## Payne-01 (18. März 2007)

Sir-B am 18.03.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > bei mir sind ebenfalls alle o.g. Server voll, bin grade auf einem mit Endung #7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du jetzt anders gemacht dass es funktioniert ? Ich bin nämlich auch schon die ganze Zeit am rumprobieren aber bei mir erscheint einfach kein Server in "LAN".


----------



## Guallamalla (18. März 2007)

Ich habe das Menü jetzt mal auf Englisch gepatcht, was mir schon sehr viel weiter geholfen hat in Sachen Performance. Wenn ich Static Lightning statt full dynamic nehme, kann ich alles auf Maximum setzen und habe dabei im Durchschnitt 75fps. (1024*768 Pixel, da mein Monitor nicht mehr schafft und ohne Filter) Von daher bin ich mehr als zufrieden!!


----------



## Sir-B (18. März 2007)

Payne-01 am 18.03.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du jetzt anders gemacht dass es funktioniert ? Ich bin nämlich auch schon die ganze Zeit am rumprobieren aber bei mir erscheint einfach kein Server in "LAN".


 
Ähm ..., eigentlich habe ich gar nichts gemacht. ich bin einfach nochmal schnell ins Hauptmenü und wieder zurück ins "Lan-Menü". Da war dann der Server.
Vielleicht solltest du das Game nochmals starten wenns nicht geht. Sonst weiss ich auch nichts.


----------



## FossilZ (18. März 2007)

um nochmal auf das ledige Thema zurückzukommen: 
Welche Version ist den nun DIE Version, die so gut wie alle über Hamachi zocken ohne ne fehlende CD-Key-Meldung, "Invalid Host" etc zu bekommen?  :-o


----------



## Sir-B (18. März 2007)

FossilZ am 18.03.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> um nochmal auf das ledige Thema zurückzukommen:
> Welche Version ist den nun DIE Version, die so gut wie alle über Hamachi zocken ohne ne fehlende CD-Key-Meldung, "Invalid Host" etc zu bekommen?  :-o


Ich bin einfach dem ursprünglichen Downloadlink von PCGames gefolgt (der mit den 11 einzelnen Dateien) und es funktioniert bestens (habe das Menü in Englisch dank einem eurer Links)


----------



## FossilZ (18. März 2007)

Sir-B am 18.03.2007 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 18.03.2007 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die wollen alle aber bei mir nicht


----------



## WalterHeinrichs (18. März 2007)

Sir-B am 18.03.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> WalterHeinrichs am 18.03.2007 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nocron (18. März 2007)

Warum kann ich nur das 1. File herunterladen und werde danach aufgefordert ein Passwort einzugeben???


----------



## muertel (18. März 2007)

nocron am 18.03.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann ich nur das 1. File herunterladen und werde danach aufgefordert ein Passwort einzugeben???




am anfang B drücken und einkaufen


----------



## Barnie (18. März 2007)

HI, 

Ich habe für aller stalker netzwerk demo zocker auf meinem root ein hamatschi server erstelt

Neme: S.T.A.L.K.R Server
Password: zocken

Einfach connecten über hamatschi und die Stalker release_dx8.dat oder die release_dx9.dat starten und auf refresh klicken oder neue server erstellen
 

viel spaß


----------



## Barnie (18. März 2007)

Ich bins nochmal...

So Ich habe jetzt einen 32 Slot Dathmatsh dedicated Server hochgefahren

Er Funktioniert  1a

Ihr braucht aber die englische Stalker Netzwerk demo


----------



## Simaryp (18. März 2007)

Barnie am 18.03.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bins nochmal...
> 
> So Ich habe jetzt einen 32 Slot Dathmatsh dedicated Server hochgefahren
> 
> ...


Hmm ich kann nicht auf deinen Server, weil da so viele Offline drauf sidn aber trotzdem angemeldet bleiben.


----------



## s3n (18. März 2007)

Also für Leute die keinen Server im LAN finden. Windows Firewall ausmachen!

Wenn jemand ein Server aufmachen will sollte er auf jeden Fall ne 16000er Leitung haben sonst wirds ab 4 Leuten unspielbar!


An den Hamachi Host Admin bitte räum ein bisschen die Channels auf von Leuten die off gegangen sind aber noch im Netzwerk sind.
Dann sollten Leute mit schneller Leitung alle Hamachi Server von pc games joinen um die LAN games für alle in allen Servern sichtbar zu machen!

BIG THX


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (19. März 2007)

Hi,

Wollte eben die Demo starten ,nur zeigt mir der PC beim Starten des Programms an das die Page Datei deaktiviert ist oder die Dateigröße nicht ausreicht.
Kann mir jemand sagen woran es genau liegt bzw. wie man das Problem lösen kann?

danke im Vorraus.


----------



## carelite (19. März 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich habe merkwürdige Performance-Probleme bei der Stalker-Demo.
Egal was ich bei den Grafikoptionen einstelle, das Spiel verharrt bei 10 FPS.
Dabei müsste es bei mir doch einigermaßen gut laufen:
AMD Athlon X2 4600+
1 GB Ram
GeForce 6800 Ultra

Hat einer von euch dasselbe Problem und vielleicht auch eine Lösung?


----------



## Simaryp (19. März 2007)

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich kein fahdenkreuz mehr hatte. Hab in den Options nachgeschaut, da war aber alles ok. Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Simaryp (19. März 2007)

Kennt jemand nen großen Server?
Wo man mit mehr als nur 4 Leuten zockt.


----------



## derDriver (19. März 2007)

unterstützt das Spiel Mehrkernprozessoren?

bei mir ist immer nur ein Kern ausgelastet


----------



## daweed100 (19. März 2007)

*wie denn jetzt???*

Habe echt keine Ahnung von Multiplayer. Wie kann ich denn jetzt einfach mal spielen?
Es wird immer nach nem Cd Key gefragt, welchen ich natürlich nicht habe. Woher bekomme ich den? Oder wie geht es anders? Meinetwegen laufe ich auch alleine rum. ich möchte nur mal die Grafik anschauen.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (19. März 2007)

BJ-Blazkowicz am 19.03.2007 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Wollte eben die Demo starten ,nur zeigt mir der PC beim Starten des Programms an das die Page Datei deaktiviert ist oder die Dateigröße nicht ausreicht.
> Kann mir jemand sagen woran es genau liegt bzw. wie man das Problem lösen kann?
> ...


Genau das prob hab ich auch / immer noch..
kein Plan was man da machen soll..


----------



## Ricco2001 (19. März 2007)

GeBlItZdInGsT am 19.03.2007 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> BJ-Blazkowicz am 19.03.2007 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*signed*

Falsche Version? Ich habe mir die _new (456MB) runtergeladen und kann mich weder einem Spiel anschliessen noch selbst eins öffnen..


----------



## InsaneMan (20. März 2007)

GeBlItZdInGsT am 19.03.2007 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> BJ-Blazkowicz am 19.03.2007 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PageFile ist ein anderer Ausdruck für Auslagerungsdatei. Dreht in den Systemeigenschaften die *Mini*malgröße für die Auslagerungsdatei auf 2GB hoch, dann gehts.


----------



## riennevaplus (23. März 2007)

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht!?!
Find ich echt nett dass sowas noch veröffenlticht wurde, so kann man wenigstens mal in Netzwerk ne Runde testen!


----------

